# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  πλακέτα ελέγχου κλιμα/κου αυτ/του

## jean

Καλησπέρα, 
  έχω στα χέρια μου την παρακάτω πλακέτα,
η οποία είναι απο κλιματιστικό αυτοκινήτου!
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος είπε οτι είναι καμένη και θέλει αλλαγή!
καινούργια εχει περίπου 150 ευρώ, αν την βρώ γιατί είναι απο αμάξι του '96!
ε, και είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά! έχει ένα ρελεδάκι, 2 τρανζίστορ,
απο τα παλιά, και κάτι μικρά... αντιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι!
Τι να ελέγξω και πώς? Τα τρανζιστορ στο “μπιπ” το
πολύμετρου δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν! Τα άλλα είναι αντιστάσεις? 


IMG_20131107_224956.jpgIMG_20131107_225024.jpg

----------


## STALKER IX

citroen xsara?

----------


## xsterg

απο τα λεγομενα σου φιλε γιαννη διαπιστωνω οτι εισαι αρχαριος. αρα δεν θα μπορεσεις να κανεις κατι. δωσε το λοιπον για ελεγχο σε καποιον πιο εμπειρο.

----------


## jean

Απο ένα ρενο ειναι...Γαλλικά και τα 2!κοντά έπεσες! 

Οτι είμαι αρχάριος είναι γεγονός! Απλά έχει μόνο τα τρανζίστορ και 5-6 απο αυτά τα μικρούλια! να τα αλλάξω όλα θα μου κοστίσει 10-15 ευρώ! Απλά δε ξέρω τί είναι αυτά τα μικρούλια! :P

----------


## Λαζαρίδης

εγώ γιατί βλέπω καμμένο τύπωμα στο πίσω μέρος της πλακέτας ? έλενξε καλήτερα το τύπωμα

----------


## xsterg

φιλε γιαννη, αν καναν ολες οι μελισσες μελι.... δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες. αν ηταν ο καθε ενας με λιγες η μηδενικες γνωσεις να αλλαζει εξαρτηματα και να κανει επισκευες.... εσυ τι λες δεν εχουν προνοησει οι εταιρειες για να κανουν την επισκευη δυσκολη; ειτε βαζουν σπανια και δυσευρετα εξαρτηματα η βαζουν κοινα εξαρτηματα αλλα κωδικοποιημενα με νουμερα που ξερουν μονο αυτοι την αντιστοιχια.
μπορει να φαινεται ευκολο αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι.

----------


## STALKER IX

βγαλε τα καπελακια και μετρησε τα αν εχουν διαφορες πετας το καμμενο και βαζεις ενα αλλο..
και τωρα τα δυσκολα.. το δευτερο καλο θα το παρεις απο αλλη ιδια πλακετα που ειναι χαλασμενη...
που θα την βρεις?  :Biggrin: εγω την βρηκα σε ηλεκτρολογειο αυτοκινητων

----------

